# Charles De Kunffy



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

We attended the Charles De Kunffy symposium on Dressage and Classical Riding today, and my brain is bursting with so many new concepts!

I'm blown away by the shear magnitude of knowledge that man has about horses. It was simply an honor to listen to him speak. 

What are ya'll's thoughts on him? I can't see anything at all about him or his methods of Classical riding that I don't love haha.


----------



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

I agree with you! 

Not only what he says, but his elegant language. I remember him saying about dressage: _This is not Nature, this is Culture._

Another image he "painted" which has stayed with me: the bent-over worker trudging to the fields, versus the athlete at the gym; both hard workers, but one had work that wore him out, the other had work that built him up.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

i audited a clinic he did here, like 10 years ago. He did not ride himself, but he gave some really great pointers. He can come off as a bit aloof, but it's his "Old World" manner.

if you like him read his book, "Dressge Illuminated". it is very wordy and hard to digest but parts of it are amazing. I especailly like how he talks about how the elbow and it's position defines the seat to the horse. I'd have to reread it to be able to write down the main thought.


----------



## equitate (Dec 14, 2012)

A little peculiar, but very traditional in his approach to figures/exercises. The btv rider exercises...not so much.


----------



## TurkishVan (Feb 11, 2013)

So I had no idea who he was, and had to look him up.
I found this:










That outfit just makes me crack up! He looks like part of the mob, LOL!


----------



## equitate (Dec 14, 2012)

He was primarily a jump rider, quite literate and presents ideas artistically. The rest needs substance. Mho. 

Charles de Kunffy


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> i audited a clinic he did here, like 10 years ago. He did not ride himself, but he gave some really great pointers. He can come off as a bit aloof, but it's his "Old World" manner.
> 
> if you like him read his book, "Dressge Illuminated". it is very wordy and hard to digest but parts of it are amazing. I especially like how he talks about how the elbow and it's position defines the seat to the horse. I'd have to reread it to be able to write down the main thought.


I have his 'The Athletic Development of the Dressage Horse', and that was a great read. 

Although in that book, he was very short in his description of rider position, in the lecture we attended, just about the whole thing was about position and the aiding _system_.

He stresses the aiding _system_ because it is one complete communication; there is not a butt aid, and a hand aid and a leg aid, it is just the aids. (his own words as I remember them). 

Fascinating stuff really, especially for me since I am just getting into Dressage and Classical riding. I can already see an improvement in my horse and myself!


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

equitate said:


> He was primarily a jump rider, quite literate and presents ideas artistically. The rest needs substance. Mho.
> 
> Charles de Kunffy


What do you mean it needs substance? I'm just wondering where you're coming from


----------



## equitate (Dec 14, 2012)

The tradition he expresses is just that, a methodical well know system. But the way the seat is used (leaning btv a lot) imho is problematic and crude. And the students don't have the depth to understand that. The results: btv riders in too many cases.


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

equitate said:


> The tradition he expresses is just that, a methodical well know system. But the way the seat is used (leaning btv a lot) imho is problematic and crude. And the students don't have the depth to understand that. The results: btv riders in too many cases.


Okay, I can see what you mean here. 

In the riding section, he only suggested for one rider to lean behind the vertical, and it was because she had a VERY large moving horse, and could not sit him. 

He did explain, in the lesson, that leaning btv was for learning purposes only and that riders should learn to sit properly once their seat is developed.


----------



## Pagancat (Feb 11, 2013)

Beling said:


> _This is not Nature, this is Culture._


Oh man, I'm gonna hafta remember *that* one.


----------



## Frieda (May 17, 2014)

I had the privilege of riding under Charles when I was younger. He completely changed the way I rode and worked with horses. If you ever have the chance to ride with him, I highly recommend it. 

His books and writings just don't manage to convey what he does in a clinic. He *is* a tough clinician. If you don't want to hear your faults and work to improve them, you will have a hard time with his style. But you and your horse will improve by leaps and bounds. It's amazing. He does not coddle and does not give gratuitous compliments. It's been over 10 years since I've ridden with him, and I still hold very dear the compliments I received.

I'm not sure I understand the "jumper rider" comment. Charles jumped when he was younger, but most of his career has been focused on Classical dressage. Other than Arthur Kottas, I can't think of anyone else I'd want to train under. He is well known as a classical dressage clinician and international judge.


----------

